# Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2015)

Dass Würmer zu den absoluten Toppallroundködern gehören ist sicherlich für keine Angler die Frage..

Nun gibts zig unterschiedliche Würmer - sowohl selber sammeln (meist wohl Mist oder Tauwürmer), wie auch kaufen (Dendrobena, Tauwürmer etc..)...

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr denn gemacht in Bezug auf Fängigkeit?

Es gibt ja welche, die schwören auf selber gesammelte, anderer merken keinen Unterschied.

Und wenn gekaufte, welche sind am fängigsten auf welche Fischarten?


----------



## Andal (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

Meine Wurmrangliste:

1. Frische Würmer, aller Art, aus dem Komposthaufen.

2. Frisch gesammelte Tauwürmer.

3. Gekaufte Tauwürmer.

4. Gezogene Würmer aus Wurmfarmen im Keller.

Unter ferner liefen kommen die Dendrobenas aus dem Laden.


----------



## kati48268 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

Es gibt Unterschiede!
Ich züchte Mist- & Dendrobena selbst
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2014/die-eigene-wurmzucht.html
und wir haben beide im Aquarium bei Barschen getestet.

Die Dendros wurden deutlich besser angenommen. Gab man beide zeitgleich ins Becken, wurden die Mistwürmer erst angepackt, wenn alle Dendros weg waren.

Warum dann überhaupt Mistwürmer?
Ich bilde mir ein, dass sie -zumindest zeitweise- für andere Fischarten durchaus attraktiver sind, weil sie kräftiger stinken.
Stecke sie z.B. beim Aalangeln zum dicken Happen Tauwurm zusätzlich auf den Haken um mehr Lockwirkung zu erzielen.
Auch meine ich, dass sie für Schleie & Karpfen im Frühjahr, wenn es so grade wieder los geht, besser funktionieren.
Auch scheinen mir Rotaugen die Stinker oft lieber zu mögen.

Und da ich die Massen der anfallenden Mistwürmer als Köder gar nicht nutzen kann, wird mit ihnen gefüttert; zerschnippelt samt der Erde. Klasse Lockwirkung auf Aal, Stör, Schleie,...


----------



## cafabu (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

Moinsen,
im Frühjahr die selbstgebuddelten Rotwürmer aus dem Kompost, die richtigen Stinker. Gehen alle Fischarten drauf.
Im Laufe des Jahres große Dendrobena von Superwurm gekauft.  Halten sehr lange im Wasser und sind für alle Überraschungen gut.
Carsten


----------



## Pippa (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

..........


----------



## Franky (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit selbstgebuddelten Würmern aus Opas Garten gemacht. An zweiter Stelle kamen die Mistwürmer aus dessen Kompost.
Ich habe nur leider keinen Plan, wie die Erdwürmer genau heissen. Es waren definitiv keine Tauwürmer! Eher leicht gräulich und kleiner (5 - 6 cm). Ich meine, dass sie als "Blauköpfe" bezeichnet wurden...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

hmmm, kann das auch daran liegen (mit der unterschiedlichen Beurteilung der Fängigkeit der Dendros) wie sie angeboten werden?

Wer auf Barsch angelt, wird ja eher aktiver angeln - Bewegung/Sichtigkeit wird da evtl. wichtiger sein, als wenn man die Würmer einfach auf grund legt.
Ode rlieg ich da falsch?

Wäre die näxte Frage:
Welche Würmer sind am lebhaftesten/zähesten?


----------



## Andal (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

Eben. Beim Barschfischen, besonders mit Finesserigs tut es dann vor dem Dendro auch ein Gulp-Wurm.


----------



## thanatos (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

Würmer gehen immer-wenn´s überhaupt geht.
 Den Tauwurm lasse ich mal aus der Reihenfolge aus.Es gibt ja eine ganze Menge Arten heimischer" Regenwürmer ".Beim angeln auf
 Weißfisch und Schlei:
 Platz 1-Laubwurm
         2-roter Wiesenwurm
         3-Dendrobena 
         4-Mistwurm 
         5-heller Erdwurm
 Hab es mir erspart die exakten Bezeichnungen rauszusuchen aber ich denke ihr kennt sie auch so.
 Tauwurm hab ich ausgegrenzt weil er auf Plötze,Rotfeder und Güster
 eigendlich nur in Stücken brauchbar ist.


----------



## kati48268 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Wer auf Barsch angelt, wird ja eher aktiver angeln - Bewegung/Sichtigkeit wird da evtl. wichtiger sein, als wenn man die Würmer einfach auf grund legt.
> Ode rlieg ich da falsch?
> Jein, Barsche nehmen letztendlich jeden Wurm. Manche Feederangler bei uns fangen bessere Barsche als jeder Spinnfischer und da liegt der Wurm schon auf dem Boden, also ich meine, nicht beim Absinken.
> Aber Bewegungsreiz ist m.M.n. der Hauptauslöser bei Barschen.
> ...


Dendros sind ab zappeligsten.



Pippa schrieb:


> Auf Hecht Seeringler.


Die nimmst du im Süsswasser?
Quasi Wurm-Ansitzangeln damit oder meinst du aktiv geführt?


----------



## Riesenangler (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

Bei Hegefischen, kommen bei mir nur selbstgesammelte aus dem eigenen Misthaufen an den Haken. Die stinken für die Brassen am leckersten.  Ausserdem sind die selbstgesammelten am günstigsten. Kurz dahinter liege  auf Platz zwei selbst ausgebuddelte Tauis.  Ich habe hier in der Nähe eine kleine Quelle in einem Waldstück. Am Rand der Quelle findet man wahre Monsterwürmer. Ach was, richtige Wehrwürmer geradezu. Man darf sich nur nicht von den Ökos beim suchen erwischen lassen.


----------



## Pippa (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

..........


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

Der ultimative Aal/Barschgeheimtipp-ich habe grad lange mit mir gerungen, ob ich das hier verrate-dafür hab ich was gut bei dir:



Blauköpfe!


----------



## Franky (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

Sten.... Hast Du mal ein Bild davon..........


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

...ähneln grob gesagt "festeren" Tauwürmern,

sind deutlich kleiner, haben einen abgerundeten bläulich-lilafarbenen Kopf und einen eher hellen, weißlichen Leib.

Recht zäher Wurm.

R.S.

@Pippa : jiggst Du die Seeringler bei Hochwasser |supergri ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

Wo findet man die ?
Ich hatte bisher immer nur Tauis oder Mistwürmer...


----------



## ulli1958m (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

Frage: 
Gibt es Stellen beim Wurm an dem der Einstichtpunkt des Hakens gut ist weil er dadurch besonders aktiv wird bzw Stellen die besser nicht gestochen werden sollen? |kopfkrat

#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

@ R.S. #6

@Franky

Isch 'abe keine Fotos von meine Wurm...

@Ulli

Die Cerebralganglien sollten unversehrt bleiben!




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wo findet man die ?




Bei den Hühnern!:q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

Frische Tauwürmer sind am besten, danach gekaufte Tauwürmer. Bei uns im Laden gibts Mini - Tauwürmer, die kann man wirklich für alles nehmen. Früher als ich noch im Misthaufen buddeln durfte waren diese Würmer besonders gut auf Weissfisch.

Wovon ich gar nichts halte sind gekaufte DB - Würmer. Damals am FoPu einige Forellen gefangen aber sonst so gut wie nichts. Habe mir diese Würmer auch mal für meine Tiere geholt (Frösche), die haben die DB gleich wieder ausgespuckt...sagt alles.


----------



## Knispel (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

Als ich noch einen Kleingarten hatte, wurde das Torf - WC immer auf dem Komposthaufen entleert. Die Würmer die sich denn dort ansammelten, waren mit Abstand die besten. Ich sollte das dieses Jahr einmal wiederholen, einen Komposthaufen habe ich noch ....


----------



## thanatos (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

@ Thomas ,Sten veräppelt dich wirklich nicht (bin mir bei ihm nicht immer sicher) finde ich bei mir im Garten nur im Hühnerzwinger beim umgraben,
 wir haben hier aber nur richtigen  Sandboden.Es sind die hier erwähnten 
 Blauköpfe.
 Was früher auch gut ging waren die großen ,schwarzen Egel,drei Stück
 quer auf den Haken gespießt und über Grund angeboten top für Aal ,Zander und Barsch,sind aber so selten bei uns geworden daß sich die Suche nicht mehr lohnt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

hmm, hab leider kein Zugang zu Hühnerställen - Sandboden ist bei uns auch nicht ;-(


----------



## kati48268 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Bei den Hühnern!


Unterm Rock?


----------



## Trollwut (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

Dieser Wurm:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6AyWh5j8AQ



Direkt danach kommen Tauwürmer. Dendro oder Mistwürmer nehm ich garnicht. Konnte bisher auch keinerlei Unterschied zwischen gebudelten oder gekauften feststellen. Entweder es fängt, oder eben nicht


----------



## thanatos (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hmm, hab leider kein Zugang zu Hühnerställen - Sandboden ist bei uns auch nicht ;-(



:q man kann ja nicht alles haben ,ich habe noch nie einen
 Badensche Riesenwurm gesehen,daß es den gibt hab ich erst neulich bei Günter Jauch erfahren.
 Übrigens fangen seltsammerweise nicht alle Würmer in unterschiedlichen Gewässern gleich gut.
 Mehlwürmer sind bei uns ein guter Weißfischköder ,in 
 Dänemark in einem Flüsschen mit fast identischem Fischbestand wurden sie total ignoriert.
 Der hier erwähnte Blaukopf wird hier auch genommen aber
 nicht so spontan wie die anderen Regenwürmer.
 Der Blaukopf kommt auch oft im Uferbereich vor ,muß aber sandig ,naß sein.Da findet man auch oft grau bis olivgrüne
 Würmer die sind auch gut fängig aber nicht in Massen zu finden.


----------



## phirania (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Dieser Wurm:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6AyWh5j8AQ
> 
> 
> ...



Na wenn der auf Hecht gehen würde mit seinem Wurm...|kopfkrat
Hätte er hinterher nicht so eine Freude,,,


----------



## Mozartkugel (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

mich würde mal interessieren wie so ein Gummiwurm mit Geschmack im Vergleich zu einem echten Tauwurm abschneidet speziell auf Forellen und Aal. Defacto ist so ein Tauwurm im Wasser bzw. am Haken recht schnell tot und bewegt sich nicht mehr. Von daher gib es nur evtl. den Geschmacksvorteil. 

Forellenteig ist ja bekanntlich auch sehr fängig und mMn nicht schlechter als ein Tauwurm.


----------



## schlotterschätt (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Der ultimative Aal/Barschgeheimtipp-ich habe grad lange mit mir gerungen, ob ich das hier verrate-dafür hab ich was gut bei dir:
> *Blauköpfe*!





Franky schrieb:


> Sten.... Hast Du mal ein Bild davon..........



Kleine Abhandlung über die Krabbeltiere :

http://www.natuga.de/kompostwuermer.html

und hier 'n Porträt von Lumbricus rubellus, eigentlich ja Rotwurm aber ick kenne den auch als Blaukopp (der schimmert tatsache bläulich)

http://www.imperial.ac.uk/pls/portallive/docs/1/73584037.JPG


----------



## thanatos (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

@ Trollwut
 konnte aus dem Video nicht so ganz schlau werden ,hatte der kleine Fisch nun soo ein riesiges Maul oder war der "Wurm" so klein ?????????????????


----------



## BERND2000 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*



thanatos schrieb:


> Würmer gehen immer-wenn´s überhaupt geht.
> Den Tauwurm lasse ich mal aus der Reihenfolge aus.Es gibt ja eine ganze Menge Arten heimischer" Regenwürmer ".Beim angeln auf
> Weißfisch und Schlei:
> Platz 1-Laubwurm
> ...


 
 Du stehst irgendwie abseits der Anderen.
 Aber ich gehe da mit.
 Ich habe schon erlebt das Tauwürmer die an unterschiedlichen Orten gesammelt wurden, über den Erfolg entschieden.

 So ein Bündel kleiner Würmer ist fast für alle Fische geeignet, wenn er den bemerkt wird.
 Wer nicht so gut riechen kann, den muss halt etwas für das Auge, Gehör geboten werden.
 Würmer kennt auch der erfahrene Großkarpfen.

 1. Laubwürmer, Blauköpfe.
 2. Dicke Tauwürmer aus fettem Lehmgrund.
 3.Tauwürmer aus Sandboden
 4. Die Ami-Tauwürmer, aus dem Angelladen.
 ..
 .
 5.Die stinkenden Mistwürmer und Dendrobena.
 Ich mag sie nicht. (ich meine nicht essen)
 ...
 ..
 .
 6. Diese harten, heimischen, hellen Würmer kommen mir nicht an den Haken.


----------



## Nüsser (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*



thanatos schrieb:


> Was früher auch gut ging waren die großen ,schwarzen Egel,drei Stück
> quer auf den Haken gespießt und über Grund angeboten top für Aal ,Zander und Barsch,sind aber so selten bei uns geworden daß sich die Suche nicht mehr lohnt.


 
 Jo, die stehen mittlerweile meines Wissens sogar unter Naturschutz.


----------



## Jose (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

vergleiche hab ich nicht, weil eigentlich mag ich die nicht quälen.
aber an klarsten flüssen (Tarn, Loire u.a.) waren "Moos-Würmer" auf barben & forellen unverzicht- und -unschlagbar.
die suche bei gurgel will zwanghaft auf "Maiswürmer", kann also nicht sagen, was das für tierchen sind. fand ich in abgerupften  moospolstern, sind kurz, dünn mit starkem geruch. xtrem zerbrechlich, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

hier, in D am rhein, hab ich selbstgegrabene versucht, die grauen schlappen. war nix, fallen zusammen/kein "strampel". 
die teuren tauis ausm laden, schön fest und unwillig, aber ruckzuck in stücke gegrundelt.
ein verwurmtes lästiges geschäft.
kukö rockt.


ps: würd mich freuen in sachen 'mooswurm' belehrt zu werden. sehr kregel und heftig geringelt. jemand den durchblick?


----------



## Torkel (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

@jose 
such bei google mooswurm -mais


----------



## Pippa (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

..........


----------



## Franky (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

@ Sten und RS:
Das sind dann genau die, die ich bei Opa ausgebuddelt hab! Und ganz ehrlich: ich habe nie wieder so gut Barsch, Aal und Schleie gefangen, wie mit den Dingern...
Also war der Name Blaukopf in meinem Kopf definitiv korrekt...  Und nee, was bin ich froh, dass Sten kein Bild von seinem Wurm hat!!!!! :q

@ Herbert:
Du meinst nicht den Gelbschwanzwurm?
http://www.natuga.de/wurmversand-dateien/eisenia8_771.jpg


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*



> Übrigens sollte sich Chefchen (Nr. 9904) dem von thanatos geäußerten Umstand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das finde ich auch spannend!!

Hätt ich mir aber als Spinner eigentlich auch denken können, weil ja auch nicht jeder Kunstköder an jedem Gewässer gleich gut fängt.

Dass das bei so "universalen" Naturködern wie Würmern aber auch der Fall ist, da hab ich echt nicht dran gedacht.

Da sieht man wieder, selbst Genies wie Chefchen lernen nie aus..


Danke dafür!!!!
#6#6#6


----------



## AAlfänger (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

Moin,moin
Ich habe früher immer die Würmer im Komposthaufen zu Hause gesucht! Dadrin war Kaninchen Dung und Hühnermist!#6 Bei uns in der Weser eine unschlagbare Kombi. Damit habe ich bei meinen Kumpels viel verdient!:q:q:q Aber ich habe auch manches mal lange Ohren bekommen, wenn ich den Hühnerauslauf umgepflügt habe auf der Suche nach Würmern.

MFG AAlfänger:vik:


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*



> Ich habe früher immer die Würmer im Komposthaufen zu Hause gesucht! Dadrin war Kaninchen Dung und Hühnermist!#6 Bei


Genau meine Erfahrung!
Die Würmer vom Karnickel-Kompost sind unschlagbar fängig.
Selbst der Kompost an sich hat eine enorme Lockwirkung, also eine Hand voll davon zum Anfüttern verwenden.
Der Mist ist in der Regel noch durchsetzt von Entrichäen, Grindals und Hundertfüsslern.
Aber locken wird vorrangig der "leckere" Geruch!
Mit diesen stinkigen Würmern habe ich mal eine Sternstunde erlebt, 4 Schleien , die größte 58cm und die weiteren keine kleiner als 45cm!
Einziger Nachteil, die Finger stinken noch am Tag danach, trotz mehrmaligem  waschen!
Ich bin nicht ganz sicher, aber es werden Mistwürmer, b.z.w. Gelbschwänze sein, jedenfalls kommt gelber Saft beim Anhaken raus!

Jürgen


----------



## west1 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*



Jose schrieb:


> aber an klarsten flüssen (Tarn, Loire u.a.) waren "Moos-Würmer" auf barben & forellen unverzicht- und -unschlagbar.
> die suche bei gurgel will zwanghaft auf "Maiswürmer", kann also nicht sagen, was das für tierchen sind. fand ich in abgerupften  moospolstern, sind kurz, dünn mit starkem geruch. xtrem zerbrechlich, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


Zu finden im saftigen Moos auf den Steinen im Bach oder auch am Bachrand, auch unter Steinen direkt am Uferrand findet man welche nur recht feucht muss es sein.





Wie die Würmer genau heißen weiß ich nicht (Wurm halt) aber wenn mir die Dendros ausgegangen sind angle ich nur mit denen weiter.


----------



## uhitz (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

Ich glaube ich muss mal den Misthaufen meines Dads durchwühlen.

Bisher muss ich sagen haben bei mir die Tauwürmer aus dem Laden am besten gefangen, gekaufte Dendros waren bisher immer nur gut um kleine Barsche zu überlisten.
Die selbstgefangenen Kompostwürmer haben ausser meine Hände vollzustinken und die Köderbox vollzuschleimen bisher nicht viel gebracht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Genau meine Erfahrung!
> Die Würmer vom Karnickel-Kompost sind unschlagbar fängig.
> Selbst der Kompost an sich hat eine enorme Lockwirkung, also eine Hand voll davon zum Anfüttern verwenden.
> Der Mist ist in der Regel noch durchsetzt von Entrichäen, Grindals und Hundertfüsslern.
> ...




Hallo Jürgen,

wenn Du eine verlässliche Quelle für Gelbschwänze hast, halte sie geheim |rolleyes

Die Dinger sind zwar klein, aber an Aal,Brassen und Schleiengewässern absolut tödlich.

Um Kleinfische zu vermeiden, würde ich immer größere Bündel anbieten.
Nahe am Kraut/Schilf auf "Brataal" einfach tiptop #6

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*



Pippa schrieb:


> Habe ich am Rhein noch nicht versucht. Am See laufen sie (zu) gut, weswegen ich sie oft nur einsetze, wenn gar nichts anderes geht. Hecht ist halt nicht mein Zielfisch #c



Oha, hatte das eigentlich für einen (Deinen) Scherz gehalten.

Weil Seeringelwürmer einen höheren Salzgehalt im Körper haben, siehe Meerestier siehe Osmose, dürften sie im Süsswasser quasi in kürzester Zeit "platzen"/verenden.

Aber wenn´s läuft - Reschpekt #6

R.S.


----------



## thanatos (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

|gr: zwar weiß ich viel doch will ich alles wissen |uhoh:

 Hätte ja nicht gedacht wie simple Würmer einen so auf Trab bringen können.Hat mich gestern sogar von dem besch...
 ä bescheidenem Fernsehprogramm abgebracht.Irgend wo hab ich mal ne Bildtafel mit diversen Arten von Würmern gesehen
 habe nun zig Lexiken,Angelbücher,Tierbücher nochmal durchgesehen ,ist leider nicht in meinem Besitz und auch Google gibt ja nicht allzuviel her.Wen interessierts schon 
 die heimlichen Buddler,wenn wir ihrer habhaft werden
 spießen wir sie auf den Haken und hoffen das sie irgend einem attraktiven Fisch schmecken.
 Mehr ist für uns auch nicht wichtig. :q 
 na denne Petri Heil


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

Nicht die Würmer bringen auf Trab - ihre echte oder vermeintliche Fängigkeit ;-)


----------



## bacalo (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

Die in unseren Komposthaufen vorkommenden "Mistwürmer" sehen so aus wie erwähnten Gelbschwänze. Beim auffädeln fließt eine gelbe Flüssigkeit. 
Im Frühjahr ein sehr guter Köder. Sobald die Wassertemperatur steigt und die Fische gut im Futter stehen, sind die Mistwürmer nicht mehr so fängig. Vorsichtige Bisse, ein Stückchen abgeknappert und der Köder wird nicht mehr beachtet. Daher bevorzuge ich ab etwa Mai Laubwürmer (z. B. unter Kastanien). Diese geben beim "pircen" keine gelbe Flüssigkeit ab.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## thanatos (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

und das nicht erst seit heute ,ich erinnere mich an ein Rezept für fängigste Angelwürmer  #6
 man neyme (wann hat man so mit Y geschrieben)der ganze Text war in so eygenartiger Schreibweise.Gebe es mal sinngemäß wieder:
 man nehme ein schwarzes Huhn ,rupfe es grob ,nehme es aus ,besteiche es innen und außen satt mit Honig und umwickle das ganze mit grünem Erbsenstroh tue das ganze in einen irdenen Topf und grabe es einen halben Meter tief
 in die Erde ein ,nach zwei Wochen wieder ausgraben und die 
 grünen Würmer raus sammeln .Vielleicht ist im Bord ja jemand der im Sommer es ausprobiert und hier berichtet,
 ich hatte nie den "Mut"  dazu ,sollen soo toll sein das die Fische sie sogar aus der Hand fressen.


----------



## Trollwut (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Einziger Nachteil, die Finger stinken noch am Tag danach, trotz mehrmaligem  waschen!
> Ich bin nicht ganz sicher, aber es werden Mistwürmer, b.z.w. Gelbschwänze sein, jedenfalls kommt gelber Saft beim Anhaken raus!
> 
> Jürgen




Hast du mal probiert die Hände mit Pulverwaschmittel für die Waschmaschiene zu waschen?
Je mehr % Tenside drin sind, desto besser wirkt das. Hab mir sogar extra für die hartnäckigen Fälle ne Packung besorgt. Wenn keine Handwaschpaste mehr hilft, das Zeug tuts. Für Aal-, Waller-, und Schneckenschleim, hartnäckiges Kettenöl, etc.
Aber unbedingt gründlichst nachwaschen, sonst is am nächsten Tag deine Haut auch ab #h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

Äußerst interessant!




thanatos schrieb:


> und das nicht erst seit heute ,ich erinnere mich an ein Rezept für fängigste Angelwürmer  #6
> man neyme (wann hat man so mit Y geschrieben)der ganze Text war in so eygenartiger Schreibweise.
> 
> Urheberschaft des Originals deutet auf spätestens Ende 18.-Anfang 19. Jhd hin, sehr wahrscheinlich sogar um einiges älter.
> ...




Bei mir hintenraus gibt es eine Studenten-WG, die sich seit einiger Zeit vier Hühner halten die hier ständig im Hinterhof rumscharren, eines davon ist ein schwarzes Huhn!
Ich bin eh der Meinung, daß mit diesem Tier etwas nicht stimmt und es sowohl die Eier als auch den Geist der anderen Hühner verdirbt!|znaika: 
Sogar die Katz des Nachbarn traut sich an das Geflügel nicht ran...

In einer Sichelmondnacht im März werde ich das Projekt mal angehen...


@Thomas

Kommste rum, Filmchen von der ganzen Aktion drehen?

Für die zwei Wochen unter Tage kann man ja mit Zeitraffer arbeiten...:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

Reicht doch an dem Tag, wenn Du in der WG den Topp aufmachst - die Gesichter wären sicher filmenswert ;-)


----------



## AAlfänger (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*



> von *thanatos*
> 
> und das nicht erst seit heute ,ich erinnere mich an ein Rezept für fängigste Angelwürmer  #6
> man neyme (wann hat man so mit Y geschrieben)der ganze Text war in so eygenartiger Schreibweise.
> ...


Moin,moin
Ich denke mal, damit kann man auch ohne Haken angeln, man braucht bloß noch einen Kescher, in den die Fische freiwillig springen, um dem Geruch zu entkommen:q:q

MFG AAlfänger:vik:


----------



## thanatos (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

:q Ein Rezept für einen sehr fängigen Angelteig auf Grundlage eines weißen Huhns hatte ich auch noch 
 war der Scheibweise nach neueren Datums ,das bekomme
 ich aber nicht mehr ganz zusammen Bzw die übrigen Zutaten hab ich mir nicht gemerkt,der Anfang war aber nicht weniger appetitlich.
 Man nehme ein weißes Huhn ruppfe es gründlich ,von ausnehmen stand nix da,koche es in einem Topf mit Wasser
 2-3 Stunden und stelle den Topf für zwei Wochen an einen Sonnigen Platz,dann gieße man das Wasser ab und entferne die Knochen ............das wird dann mit den Zutaten zu einem
 Teig verknetet.
 Ist so das richtige für mich konnte nicht mal mit selbst gezüchteten Maden angeln,ein leckeres Zanderfilet 
 das von einem aus ner Reuse geklautem Zander stammte
 konnte ich auch nicht essen und meinen Kahn den ich geflutet habe erst nach drei Wochen wieder benutzen,
 bin eigendlich nicht zimperlich aber Aasgeruch ---neee|uhoh:


----------



## Julia (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

Ich halte es mit den Würmern ziemlich einfach und mache auch keine Wissenschaft draus.

Brandung: Wattwurm / Seeringel am Besten noch als Cocktail mit Muschelfleisch

Süßwasser / "Allround": "Regenwürmer"

Ich unterscheide da nicht groß nach Mist- / Tauwurm etc. sondern nach groß und klein. So habe ich es von meinem Opa gelernt. Wurm ist Wurm und wenn ein wurmliebender, hungriger Fisch vorbei kommt, nimmt er den auch.

Alle Würmer sammel ich selbst, Würmer kaufe ich nur in Notfällen.

Beim Brandungsangeln kenne ich mich gut aus, da geht nichts über ein Wattwurm in Kombi mit einem Seeringler oder Muschelfleisch. Im Süßwasser angel ich nicht so häufig mit Würmern, da ist mir nur wichtig, dass er zappelt und unbedingt frisch ist.

Ich stelle das aber alles unter Vorbehalt, da es sich um persönliche Erfahrungen handelt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*



> bin eigendlich nicht zimperlich aber Aasgeruch ---neee|uhoh:


Nichts kafft abartiger als sorgsam im Sommergarten gebrautes "Schneckenwasser". Das müffelt ungemein wüster als jeder normale Gammelkadaver - dürfte unters Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz fallen :q

Anglerisch ist das zwar nicht zu gebrauchen (es sei denn, man schüttet damit in 300 m Entfernung ne Demarkationslinie, die dann jeder freiwilligst beachtet), aber für alle sonstigen Vetreibungs- und/oder Revierabgrenzungszwecke eine absolute Topwaffe :q

Wenn man da den Deckel lupft, fallen die Kraniche tot vom Himmel. Wers noch etwas heftiger braucht, kann das Zeug noch durch Zugabe von abgelaufenem Billig-Hackfleisch ne Runde anaasen und noch etwas weiter ruhen lassen.

Spätestens dann ist ein ABC-Anzug vor Gebrauch anzulegen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*



thanatos schrieb:


> bin eigendlich nicht zimperlich aber Aasgeruch ---neee|uhoh:



Schon mal Surströmming probiert?
Da ergeht es dir vielleicht so wie diesen tapferen Texanern hier im Video!:q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vEl6Ey8Gdc




PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Nichts kafft abartiger als sorgsam im Sommergarten gebrautes "Schneckenwasser".



Wieso braust du im Sommergarten sorgsam Schneckenwasser???|bigeyes

Und aus was für Schnecken braust du das?


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

Schneckenwasser funktioniert nach dem Prinzip, Elefanten durch gammlige Elefantenteile von afrikanischen Feldern fernzuhalten.

Also quasi Erziehung durch den Odem des Todes. Ernteschutz durch olfaktorische Affinität zum Sensenmann. Wenn Witterung aufgenommen, dann schon zu spät. Freund Hein hat das Fadenkreuz bereits ausgerichtet und gedenkt, umfassend Inventur zu halten. Aber dies eben in Flüssigform.

Sodenn, man nehme bzw. sammle möglichst viele Nacktschnecken im Garten. Je größer und schlunziger, desto besser.

Anschließend terminiere man die Biester mittels Halbieren per Rebschere.

Dieses (-n?) Gleitvieh-Gulasch werfe man in einen Eimer, füge Wasser hinzu und stelle es mindestens zwei Wochen lang in die pralle Sonne --> darum Sommergarten, je heißer, desto besser. Kein Salz hinzufügen, dieses hemmt offenbar den Atomisierungsprozess.

Ab und zu rühre man die Suppe um und schaue, wie fest die herumschwimmenden Teile noch sind. Hierbei steuere man den Verwesungsgrad durch Wasserabkippen oder -hinzufügen - einfach schauen, welcher Pegel aktuell die beste Verrottungsrate bringt.

------- Alternativer Exkurs: Wer das Zeug komplett eintrocknen lässt, kann sich hernach aus der herauszuklopfenden Eimerbodenscheibe ökologisch vollkorrekte Badelatschen oder Mini-Setzkastenfiguren schnitzen, wenn er denn zwanghaft Bock hat. ---------

Aber wir wollen ja Gießbares und damit größere Reichweite erhalten. Also:

Wenn die Teile in den finalen Auflösungszustand übergehen und langsam ihre bröckeleartige Ausgangskonsistenz zugunsten fadenartig-fusselig entschwindender Inkarnationen verlieren, ist der Braten(saft) gar.

Mit diesem Gebräu ziehe man dann eine Bannmeile um seine Salatbeete (ich würde niemandem raten, direkt mit dem Zeug zu gießen - wer braucht schon Tentakelwuchs am Hinterhauptsloch).

Und diese Bannmeile wirkt extrem zuverlässig wie ein unsichtbarer Starkstromzaun. Das im Inneren Wachsende wird fürderhin nicht mehr von Wirbellosen belästigt bzw. nicht mal mehr geifernd von deren Glotzfühlern angestarrt. Und das sogar nach nem Regen - Nachkippen ist nur nach ein paar Tagen Dauerregen erforderlich.

Und wenn man in jungen Jahren Kenntnis von dieser altvorderen Methode erlangt, reizt es einen natürlich, die kompromisslos wüstestgasende Flüssigkeit des Planeten zu zöchten. Das Zeug stinkt bereits von Grund auf bestialisch - aber das muss rein aus Prinzip einfach noch bestialischer gehen.

Angestrebt ist "hell on earth" in den Nüstern, alles andere ist inakzeptabel. Einfach mal so zum Spaß und außergärtnerisch. Ultraorganische Kreativität. This has to tankfist.

Also experimentiert man mit diversen Faul-Potentialzusätzen, von denen sich Hackfleisch als absolut wirkungsvollster erwiesen hat. Deutlich derber als z. B. Fischstäbchen oder  Kartoffelschalen.

Mit dem Endresultat lässt sich so ziemlich alles bannen bzw. in die Schranken weisen, was irgendwie über nen Geruchssinn verfügt. Außerschneckisch bzw. wirbelsäulenbesitzend (aufrechter Gang ist jedoch keine obligatorische Voraussetzung) in diesem Fall, natürlich. Und insofern eine Universalwaffe für manche Gelegenheiten :q

Direkt darüber rangiert nur noch Agent Orange. Bloß das ist künstlich und vernichtet Ernten, anstatt sie zu bewahren. 

Auch Laub hat ein Recht auf Wildwuchs. Amen, Bruder.


----------



## Trollwut (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Schon mal Surströmming probiert?
> Da ergeht es dir vielleicht so wie diesen tapferen Texanern hier im Video!:q
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vEl6Ey8Gdc
> ...





Das erinnert mich jedesmal so heftig an die Tintenfischfetzen, mit denen ich auf Waller fische. Auf Haken ziehen und dann 1-2 Wochen in die Sonne hängen. Nicht länger, sonst fallen sie wieder vom Haken. Aufbewahrung mindestens 50m vom Angelplatz entfernt und entgegen dem Wind. Das Zeug stinkt sogar noch bestialisch, wenn mans mal 12 Stunden im Fließwasser hängen hatte.


----------



## exil-dithschi (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

richtisch, wenn schon wurm, dann musser stinken...


tauwurm, schnurz ob gekauft, oder gesammelt, "verfeinert" wie ich´s am Crivitzer See "gelernt" habe. man kaufe, oder fange einen hering, läßt diesen eine woche in der sonne schmoren bis er schön vergammelt ist. dann am besten gummihandschuhe anziehen und den hering in die erde des wurmeimers einrühren. nach spätestens ein bis zwei stunden den hering wieder rausnehmen, die würmer haben bis dahin den strengen geruch angenommen, der effekt ist unglaublich.

ansonsten non-wurmbader.


----------



## Windelwilli (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Schneckenwasser funktioniert nach dem Prinzip, Elefanten durch gammlige Elefantenteile von afrikanischen Feldern fernzuhalten....
> 
> 
> Auch Laub hat ein Recht auf Wildwuchs. Amen, Bruder.



Herrlich...Tränen gelacht! #6#6#6:vik:

Erinnert ein bisschen an Olaf Schubert.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

THX - wohl bekomm's


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Schneckenwasser...
> 
> 
> Amen, Bruder.



Der Dank meiner schneckengeplagten Mutter wird dir gewiss sein, sobald sie dieses epische Kleinod zur olfaktorischen Kriegsführung gegen nudistische Bauchfüßer in ihrem Postfach entdeckt!

Die arme Frau hat sich bis jetzt in nächtlichen Grabenkämpfen mit gezückter Blankwaffe an den Gemüsebeeten aufgerieben.

Friede sei mit dir, Bruder.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*



> Die arme Frau hat sich bis jetzt in nächtlichen Grabenkämpfen mit gezückter Blankwaffe an den Gemüsebeeten aufgerieben.



Vom Ansatz her bereits perfekt - nur die restlose sinnvolle Verwertung fehlt noch. Also nix wie ran an den Eimer!


----------



## thanatos (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

:q Surströmming,ne nette Einladung dazu hab ich in Schweden mal bekommen,wollte ja nicht unhöflich sein
 hab halb zugesagt "wenn ich´s schaffe "hab ich leider nicht:q
 Ein Bekannter hatte mich gewarnt "man kann garnicht so viel essen #d  wie man ko...n kann wenn man´s riecht.


----------



## thanatos (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Fängigkeit unterschiedlicher Würmer*

:vik: habe ich eben in den Nachrichten gehört,
 wird auch auf der Grünen Woche angeboten #6
 also ran wer das Exklusive liebt


----------

